# How about a ham radio faq and general info thread?



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

It seems that our hobby is not well known, and lots of people have questions on it. I'm in the U.S., so anything I state here applies specifically to regulations here. I would be interested in finding out regulations in other countries, if there are any radio operators elsewhere. 

*So, what is ham(Amature) radio?:* It is a radio service which requires an FCC issued license in order to transmit on the available frequencies. Multiple different types of operation are permitted. You can even send email, pictures, or data with the right equipment.

*Is a license required?:* Yes, as stated above. There are three license classes, Technician, General, and Amature Extra.

*What's the difference in the licenses?:* It could be compared to the types of driver's licenses issued by the states. Each license has specific operating priveleges associated with it.

*Technician class license:* You are permitted to transmit in all modes on the 23cm, 33cm, 70cm, 1.25m, 2m, and 6m bands. A small portion of the 10m band is also available for use in all modes, though output power level is restricted on this and the 6m band. Morse code operation is permitted on several other bands, but only within certain portions of those bands, and there are power restrictions.

*General class license:* Includes everything above, but removes the power restrictions. In addition, full access to the 10m, 12m, 17m, 30m*, 60m**, and 160M bands. *Maximum power on 30m band is limited. **Only five frequencies available on 60m band.

*Amature Extra class license:* Includes everything in the general class, and adds very small portions of available frequencies in the 15m, 20m, 40m, and 80m bands.

*Why would I want one license over another?:* In a nutshell, communications type and/or distance you want to communicate. If you wanted to communicate with someone on the other side of the world using voice, then you'll probably need to use a frequency in the 40m or 80m bands to do so. This would require a General class or Amature extra class license. If you wanted to do the same thing, except using morse code instead of voice, then the Technician class license would be fine as long as you stayed within the legal frequency limit of 7.025MHz-7.125MHz on 40m or 3.525MHz-3.6MHz on 80m.

*What do I have to do to get a license?:* You have to pay a small fee and take a test. The Technician and General class tests are 35 questions each, while the Amature Extra test is 50 questions.

*How long is the license valid?:* Ten years.

*Do I have to know morse code?:* No.

*How do I know what's on the test?:* This one is actually really easy. The question pools are publicly available, and can be found on many websites. Alternatively, study guides are available which have not only the questions and answers, but also the technical information and explanations as to why a certain answer is correct. Below is a question from the Technician class exam question pool.



> How soon may you operate a transmitter on an amateur service frequency after you pass the examination required for your first amateur radio license?-
> 
> A. Immediately
> 
> ...


The correct answer to this is "C".

Contributed by Tacitus
*What is the cheapest and easiest way to get set up to receive worldwide transmissions?:* Generally speaking, a shortwave receiver. Here's a link with user reviews, though some of the equipment listed is no longer in production. http://www.eham.net/reviews/products/8%3Fehamsid%3D2eefa42fbe48fdcfd07406fd3c6d416e

*What is the cheapest and easiest way to broadcast across the nation and/or worldwide (especially without using local repeaters)? :* Amature radio license holders are not permitted to broadcast. The FCC makes a distinction between broadcasting and transmitting, the latter being what amature radio license holders can do. There are actually a couple of ways to do this. One of them is to use a program called Echolink, which is sort of a VoIP program. You can read more at the website. http://www.echolink.org/ There are also amature radio satellites in orbit, and it is possible to bounce a signal off of the moon. For _reliable_ direct communications, you'll need to purchase or build a HF radio transceiver. Here is an example. http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-003490 Almost all transceivers need a 12 volt power source, so you need either a power supply or a 12 volt battery and charger. You'll also need an antenna, and possibly an antenna tuner, as well as a few other parts and pieces.

That's all I can think of for now. Let's add more!


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Got my license...and then did nothing with it. I have no idea what to buy. So my questions are: 

What is the cheapest and easiest way to get set up to receive worldwide transmissions?

What is the cheapest and easiest way to broadcast across the nation and/or worldwide (especially without using local repeaters)?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Hams aren't allowed to 'broadcast'. One way communication is expressly prohibited.

To communicate will require a transmitter, receiver and an antenna. One inexpensive way to get started is build a kit - but it would seem you may not be that involved, so a check of sites like eBay or eHam will show both carry used equipment - you will need HF (and at least General class) license to have a signal get past local repeater ranges unless you plan on using HAMSATs.

Older equipment may be had at reasonable prices, but ham radio is not a 'cheap' hobby.


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

First let me say congrats Tacticus on your license. Secondly why is everyone on the forums so grouchy lately. I believe DKR that if he is licensed he knows one way comms are prohibited. And no you don't need a general class or better to get past the repeaters. The new regs allow Techs. To use phone and CW on the hf bands. The cost is what you make it and how involved you want to get. You can start for around fourty bucks and go to several thousand. But it is best to start small and add on as you go. There are local ham clubs everywhere that have some fine and helpful people willing to get you started and on the air. Go to the ARRL web site and search your area. Good luck.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Tacitus said:


> What is the cheapest and easiest way to get set up to receive worldwide transmissions?


Purchase a used shortwave radio. Spend just a few extra dollars and get something along the lines of a Grundig YB400 (can be found used around $60) as a bare minimum. Then do a web search for making a wire shortwave antenna. This article would be a good start.



Tacitus said:


> What is the cheapest and easiest way to broadcast across the nation and/or worldwide (especially without using local repeaters)?


Purchase a used HF rig. You can find older hybrid transceivers, like a Kenwood TS-520s, in the $250 - $300 range, but I would recommend an all solid state entry rig, like the Icom IC-735 for $50 - $100 more. If you select a good wire antenna design, you can use it for transmitting also.

There are a few more things to consider that will add to the cost of being able to transmit. I would recommend purchasing a swr meter and an antenna tuner (some have the meter built in). While not entirely necessary if the antenna is tuned perfectly, it would be a wise investment. An antenna tuner will give you a much wider range of frequencies for a given antenna, and will help protect your radio.

Also, unless you purchase a rig with an internal power supply (fairly rare), you will need a quality power supply of at least capable of 20 amps. Lastly, coaxial cable to connect your radio to the antenna. There is also Ladder Line that can be used, but for just starting out I'd recommend coax.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

drgnhntr37 said:


> First let me say congrats Tacticus on your license.


Thanks!


drgnhntr37 said:


> I believe...he knows one way comms are prohibited.


Yes, sorry, poor choice of words, probably because I haven't done anything in this area since I passed the test for the license. I have no intention of "broadcasting" in that sense. I meant transmit (e.g., to family members across the country). I was trying to differentiate from my first question, which focused on just listening, which does not require a license.



drgnhntr37 said:


> There are local ham clubs everywhere that have some fine and helpful people willing to get you started and on the air. ... Good luck.


Yeah, I need to start going to some local club events. I guess it truly is a hobby that requires effort and commitment. I will admit that I was looking to do something like go to Best Buy (or the like) and purchase a piece of equipment to store in the basement for a rainy day. But that is not what HAM radio is about.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

drgnhntr37 said:


> And no you don't need a general class or better to get past the repeaters. The new regs allow Techs. To use phone and CW on the hf bands.


This is only partially correct. *Two* HF bands allow all modes of transmission with a tech class license. Some HF bands are entirely prohibited for use by a Tech, and the rest are CW(morse code) only, and only within the CW portion of the band at that. Maximum power output is restricted as well. Techs have very limited HF privileges.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Weird. I was doing a bit more research and wanted to edit the original post to add more information. For some reason I can't edit the original post now? I'd like to put all the questions in the original post, so folks don't have to scroll through several pages to find an answer. 

Anyhow, to the point. There are apparently echolink equivalents for HF radio. I don't know anything about them, since I haven't used them. Another potential option is software defined radio. This is something else I don't know much about, but from what I have deciphered so far(I profess electronic ignorance), it uses a computer to perform most of the functions of a standard HF receiver. If you've got some electronics knowledge, numerous websites have information on building one with a TV tuner card and open source software. There are also off the shelf units available, though they would probably be more expensive.


----------

